# Can someone help me overclock? Its been awhile



## v0lten (Aug 1, 2009)

I was into OC'ing on my old PC. But Ive been out of the loop for awhile. 

My new rig is:

Mainboard: *Asus P6T SE* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131386
CPU: *Intel Core i7 2.66* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115202
GFX: *MSI Twin Frozr OC GTX 275* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127429
RAM: *Corsair Dominator 6gb* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145224
PSU: *Rosewill Xtreme 950w* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182096


This is the first Asus mainboard Ive had. It comes with some software like "Epu-6 Engine" and "TurboV". They seem like overclocking utilities, but, Ive never used software to OC before. Im just kind of looking for a slight bump in performance. I want it to be very stable. Any recommended starting settings?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

I would not overclock with a Rosewill power supply, it has sufficient power but I don't know about its noise levels (which will affect your CPU stability as you overclock), and it might crap out if you strain it for too long. Rosewill is on the PSU **** list for a reason. But if you want to risk it...

I've never worked with an i7, so I can't help you there... but we don't recommend things like EPU-6 or TurboV, they're nice in theory but they'll always lead to more instability and less performance gain than you'd get from manually adjusting the BIOS.


----------



## v0lten (Aug 1, 2009)

Yea if I could go back Id probably spend a few more bucks and get that Corsair 750... But, I went with the combo to keep the price low. So far everything is running well. I feel like my GPU might not be performing optimally, though. I have another post on that issue.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Don't bother overclocking with a rosewill. A fart in its general direction might make it explode so overclocking while using it will definetly screw it up.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I wouldn't consider attempting to OC with that PSU. 
Replace the Rosewill with a quality PSU as soon as possible.


----------



## v0lten (Aug 1, 2009)

Alright, you guys talked me into it... I spoke with Newegg. Ill lose my $40 combo price if I return the PSU. But Im going to return it anyways. Im getting the Corsair 850w. I chose the 850w instead of the 750w because I might buy another 275 down the road and I figured its better to spend $10 more now and have the extra oompfh.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139009


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Wise decision and the extra money will be more than worth it.
Turbo V is the OC'ing utility included with that Asus Mobo but you are better off using the Bios to do any OC'ing.
OC'ing voids the CPU warranty.


----------



## v0lten (Aug 1, 2009)

Alrighty... I got the Corsair installed. I took my time with cable management and I must say, I did a damn good job. Much better airflow in the case. Anyways... Now I need some advice on overclocking. You can see my setup, so what things in the bios do I need to switch around. I know generally, but I know I need to switch RAM settings as well to match, and thats where I get confused. 

Any help would be great


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

in the overclocking forum at the top there is a thread which has a new added bit about I7s and overclocking read that.

Its not that much different to doing it on a core 2 duo or quad, you increase the FSB change voltages if you have to the only difference is you have to mess with the QPI settings


----------



## v0lten (Aug 1, 2009)

I couldnt find that thread you are talking about... Do you have a link for it?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

right at the top of the overclocking forum called if you are new to overclocking read here for starters http://www.techsupportforum.com/f27...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html


----------



## v0lten (Aug 1, 2009)

Alright, I changed a few settings in BIOS... tell me how this looks so far...

DRAM Frequency - 185
UCLK Frequency - 100 (same as stock)
QPI Frequuency - DDR3 - 1804

I left all the voltages on auto for now to see how the settings run... Any advice on what voltages I should change? 

Heres a speedfan and CPU-Z screen


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

seems ok, download real temp to check your temps look on their website for the TJ max setting which you will need to do then you will get accurate temperature readings.

Speed fan can give innacuracte results since its better at measuring fan speed. Also you will need to stress test for a few hours with Prime95 and memtest86.


----------

